# iphone 4.0.1 update avaliable now.



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Check itunes was slightly shocked to see it there.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Apple. You've managed to make an iPhone in the middle of Birmingham, sat on a desk, show 2 bars. It used to have 5. And I still lose reception when I touch the corner.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mike_182 said:


> Congratulations Apple. You've managed to make an iPhone in the middle of Birmingham, sat on a desk, show 2 bars. It used to have 5. And I still lose reception when I touch the corner.


since you updated it?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Is this because it has a metal cover so touching it interferes or does it just have poor signal all the time?


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> since you updated it?


Yep. Updated it and all it does is tell you you've got **** signal permanently, but even that drops away when you touch it.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

dont think ill upgrade then :s


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> And I still lose reception when I touch the corner.


So what should you stop doing? 

:lol:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

ardandy said:


> So what should you stop doing?
> 
> :lol:


Holding it, apparently! LOL. I wouldn't mind, but it's right where you hold it when you're scribbling notes!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm to update or not


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

well i work for a o2 specialist team and this just arrived in my inbox -



> Apple release iOS 4.0.1
> 
> What has happened?
> 
> ...


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

All over the net people are moaning about the metal bar touching/signal loss problem - 1) Just don't put your finger on the metal bar. 2) Get a case - Problem solved.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

So basically you're all being told that it's making signal look worse. Apple turn around, and blame the networks once again.

What a fantastic mess Jobs has gotten himself into.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats hardly the point it should happen in the first place, if it were a plastic case it wouldnt happen, but yet again design is more important to apple than function.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> All over the net people are moaning about the metal bar touching/signal loss problem - 1) Just don't put your finger on the metal bar. 2) Get a case - Problem solved.


Hi, yes, have you got one? Have you seen where you're not supposed to touch? It's right where I put my hand when I'm typing on it - so I can't actually text people. And it's right where I put my hand when I'm holding it in my left hand. Which I do alot.

If you want to sleep with Steve Jobs, get on and do it - don't try and trivialise a problem because of your ignorance though...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike your one moaning git man!!! give it a frigging rest will yeh!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> well i work for a o2 specialist team and this just arrived in my inbox -


I cant believe everyone was going on about the update software fix in a good way......

I think this is actually worse than the original problem of loss of signal... Do they think we are so stupid we will fall for this....

So basically the phone has a fault and they cant even be bothered to find a fix just a bodge to make it look better for them......

I have to say around our house O2s signal is crap......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> All over the net people are moaning about the metal bar touching/signal loss problem - 1) Just don't put your finger on the metal bar. 2) Get a case - Problem solved.


I can't tell you how disappointed i am that people are so willing to accept a flawed product. For £500+ i want it to just fall short of wiping my bum for me.

If you bought a car that needed you to hold the steering wheel by your fingertips would you buy it?

Honestly, what is the point of millions of engineers striving to make things better if the consumer is so willing to bend over and take this?

If you lower the way a proportion of the signal is displayed, what happens to the way a level of signal loss is displayed? A drop of 2 bars is now a drop of one and less noticeable.

You can't fix Hardware with Software.

I have been on the receiving end of Phone manufacturers specifications and i can tell you they make you jump through serious hoops and when you manage it, they raise them again. All you are doing by not making them do the same is a) royally rogering the people that have busted their balls (and commited suicide) over this project. and b) telling the large companies they can make what they like, we'll still buy it because we are stupid.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Exactly why I'm so frustrated with this. It's the sheep fanboys that mean that my otherwise flawless phone will continue with this flaw, because Jobs can rely on them to call me everything under the sun and accuse me of lying because they're too blinkered to see that they've just bought a pointless device!

I'm genuinely disappointed - I'm only recently an Apple convert but this is seriously souring the water...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Have they made an announcement yet?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I haven't looked inside one.

But, i'll bet a penny that the front, back and internals all hang off the central piece of metal. The antennae are going to be part of that so essentially, i think for this to be sorted, the will have to re-design the whole thing.

I'm annoyed because they won't say. We've ****ed up, we are not making this any more and those of you that have bought it can have a free case to stop your problems. We as a company are very disappointed and are working as a collective to bring you a new iPhone with all these issues resolved.

No, they are flogging this horse for all it's worth while they re-design for a new phone to be released next year. This is not about the consumer, appeasing the customer base, ensuring loyalty. This is a bout pulling the wool over our eyes until they fix their problem. Maximising profits at the expense of the consumer. It is just morally and indefensibly wrong.

In this country, I'm sure you are covered by the SoGaSA as this (certainly in my eyes) is not fit for purpose. Trouble is. Not enough people will say "this is not good enough".


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> Hi, yes, have you got one? Have you seen where you're not supposed to touch? It's right where I put my hand when I'm typing on it - so I can't actually text people. And it's right where I put my hand when I'm holding it in my left hand. Which I do alot.
> 
> If you want to sleep with Steve Jobs, get on and do it - don't try and trivialise a problem because of your ignorance though...


Wow chill out fella - Don't want any trouble, I only came here for a quite drink

And yes I got the iP4 in the first week of release it's a really nice phone. You are either basically lying about the text message problem or your phones faulty as try as I might I cant get my iP4 to exhibit the problems you described.

While I love apple products I have to admit that the problems that have been reported are - if true - a real **** up by apple. But mine must be the only one that works as I have not had one dropped call or failed text. (I am not a lefty tho)

Remember if Apple were not about to shake things up, all we would have is Nokia, Microsoft, and Google etc. And what aload of ****e that would be. Hopefully they will do the right thing as they have alot of disgruntled fans out there. Lets hope they do.:thumb:

Oh and by the way I'm not a homosexual and have no interest in sleeping with Mr. Jobs I would just like to make that clear. Thanks. Looks like it's on your mind tho


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well to be perfectly honest, I've tried to recreate the problem and can't.

My bars (pre-update) never move.

If it was across the board maybe people would have a stronger case?


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Well to be perfectly honest, I've tried to recreate the problem and can't.
> 
> My bars (pre-update) never move.
> 
> If it was across the board maybe people would have a stronger case?


Ditto


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I can recreate it on 4 iPhone 4's I've got in front of me, one delivered on launch day at 8am, 2 from the next 'batch' shipped a week or so later and one from yesterday. I've updated my own one to 4.0.1 and the signal is noticeably lower just sat there, and all of them display the same symptoms when you hold them.

No doubt, if you sit next to a cell tower then you'll be fine - however I'm just off Five Ways in Birmingham which isn't particularly a bad area and I can make it so that it won't receive calls without trying too hard! Apologies if I came across a bit strong but it really riles me the number of people who are quite happy to sit there and insinuate or even out-and-out call people liars - especially given the mental amount of people who are experiencing this and the number of experienced engineers who are saying this is down to poor design!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Playing devils advocate here for a sec.

These issues have been around since day 1 yet people are still buying them and then complaining? That I don't get!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Have they made an announcement yet?


It wont be until about 6pm UK Time tonight


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Even though not everyone can reproduce the 'loss of signal' issue, there are still a significantly high amount of owners who do. I can easily reproduce it and so can 4 other people I know on their own iphones.

As for the signal reporting issue, this isnt just simply because there phone was reporting too many bars. It is more to do with with the the range that each bar represents.

"Compared to iOS 4.0, iOS 4.0.1 spreads the signal bars much more evenly throughout the range."

http://www.appleinsider.com/article..._the_iphones_signal_strength_visual_bars.html


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

If i was apple i would really hold my hands up. Explain the problem cure and quick fix.... Free bumper is a must or a refund. With a clear statement when and if this will be sorted.

If it wont be addressed this model fair enough let people decide, i dont a a problem but my signal is really poor worse than the 3g at home....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

feck updating mine - if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

PaulN said:


> If i was apple i would really hold my hands up. Explain the problem cure and quick fix.... Free bumper is a must or a refund. With a clear statement when and if this will be sorted.


Thats the thing though, I don't think by giving someone a free case is a solution. It just masks a problem.

You shouldnt be made to use a case with the phone. Some people dont want to and rightly so.

Also what happens in two years time when it comes to selling the phone. A buyer may not be happy with a faulty phone or you might not get what it's worth if you declare it.

End of the day, I've spent a lot of money. For that kind of money, I expect it to be able to do fundamental, basic use cases like hold it and make a call


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Well to be perfectly honest, I've tried to recreate the problem and can't.
> 
> My bars (pre-update) never move.
> 
> If it was across the board maybe people would have a stronger case?


How many bars do you have?

As for the update. Looks like it was more than just altering the way it displays the bars. Quite a few IP3G/S owners are now finding that calls are dropped mid call....because it reboots :wall:

First they change the algorithm to make the crap AT&T network look better than it is, now they 'discover' the crap algorithm they used, then they fix it, more problems. Tonight they will say its all a lie and nothing that doesn't happen on other phones.....thier share price is taking a bit of a hit lol


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Just updated my 3GS so ill see how it goes


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Ive got an iphone4 and yes i can make it loose all bars, but i dont see this as a problem, all i do is dont hold it in a particular manner. Its not the end of the world and i can accept Apple have F***** up. 
Its not the end of the world, ive not missed a call, dropped a call a or failed to send a text.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Just updated my 3GS so ill see how it goes


see how what goes????


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

dundeered said:


> see how what goes????


Ermm the Update:wall:

Well 1st issue is that i actually only get 1 bar signal at work as aspose to full.
Ill see what sort of signal i get at home, but i can feel a call going in to O2 if my reception is shocking, and cancelling the contract due to poor signal quality


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

But can you make calls? This is the important thing. As long as you make calls who cares whether it shows 1, 5 or hundred bars on the screen.

This is why its such a clever move. Everyone then says Oh it must be a crap signal I will speak to O2 - to which they have already been given an internal memo to say. Speak to Apple its a software fix, nothing to do with the network. And then everyone denies its them.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Ermm the Update:wall:
> 
> Well 1st issue is that i actually only get 1 bar signal at work as aspose to full.
> Ill see what sort of signal i get at home, but i can feel a call going in to O2 if my reception is shocking, and cancelling the contract due to poor signal quality


If I was to remap your battery gauge in your phone, so that 1/4 charge indicated actually means you have half a charge of battery, it doesn't mean that your battery is not performing the same does it?

Its the same signal you always had, the number of bars are irrelevant. 
Every phone manufacturer maps the bars indicator to the signal strength differently, it's nothing more than an approximation.

If I was to stand next to your phone with a proper piece of metering equipment to measure the signal it would be EXACTLY the same pre or post software update.

This change is not a real fix at all. It's an attempt at trying to duck the real issue (death grip, or whatever you want to call it) and it fails miserably at it. It's a bad move by Apple, one that could be their undoing depending upon what they say later tonight...


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Ermm the Update:wall:
> 
> Well 1st issue is that i actually only get 1 bar signal at work as aspose to full.
> Ill see what sort of signal i get at home, but i can feel a call going in to O2 if my reception is shocking, and cancelling the contract due to poor signal quality


ehm you have a 3gs, whole point of this arguement is the losing bars on the iphone4. please keep up at the back.:wall:
the whole point of the 4.0.1 release is to fix iphone4 reception issues ( ie trick the phone into not dropping bars). Your iphone 3gs does not have the problem so no need for you to update software


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

dundeered said:


> Your iphone 3gs does not have the problem so no need for you to update software


True but the change does affect them. The 3G/3GS also suffered from general signal loss when you held them for a call. This change in the way its displaying the bars could also affect what it now appears like on a 3G/3GS

Also looks like there was more in the fix as well as many 3G/3GS owners are now reporting post fix that calls are dropping due to the phone resetting mid call!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> How many bars do you have?


From 1 to 5. It's the same in any location?

Wherever I do it nothing changes.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

dundeered said:


> ehm you have a 3gs, whole point of this arguement is the losing bars on the iphone4. please keep up at the back.:wall:
> the whole point of the 4.0.1 release is to fix iphone4 reception issues ( ie trick the phone into not dropping bars). Your iphone 3gs does not have the problem so no need for you to update software


The 3GS has the same issue with displaying incorrect signal strengh, granted it doesnt have the issue of droping calls mid way, but still an issue none the less, and as the thread is on the update from 4 to 0.1 my post remains valid


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can any of you 4 users access the true signal strength, for instance my desire right now is reading -109 dBm 2 asu.
It would be interesting to view another phones strength side by side on the same network.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Can any of you 4 users access the true signal strength, for instance my desire right now is reading -109 dBm 2 asu.
> It would be interesting to view another phones strength side by side on the same network.


No you can't. You can on the 3G\3GS but suprise suprise Apple have blocked access to it on the 4


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> No you can't. You can on the 3G3GS but suprise suprise Apple have blocked access to it on the 4


How is this done?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Dial *3001#12345#* to bring up the iPhone's Field Test tool, which will give you information about towers and signal strength, EDGE network, and more.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

doesnt seem to do anything


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Press the 'make call' button after entering the text.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Dial *3001#12345#* to bring up the iPhone's Field Test tool, which will give you information about towers and signal strength, EDGE network, and more.





Gandi said:


> doesnt seem to do anything


+1


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Gandi said:


> The 3GS has the same issue with displaying incorrect signal strengh, granted it doesnt have the issue of droping calls mid way, but still an issue none the less, and as the thread is on the update from 4 to 0.1 my post remains valid


apologies Gandi, i had the 3g before and never heard any stories of signal strength issues, i thought this only became an issue after the 4 came out. off to update to 4.0.1 and see if it makes any difference


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Apple are giving us free cases.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

So you buy what is to some a very good looking phone and then you have to stick a horrible cover on it. Brilliant.
If this were one of our products we would recall them and then when we sent the products back out they would all be above the spec they paid for.
Seems a shody way of treating people that buy a premium product.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

robj20 said:


> If this were one of our products we would recall them and then when we sent the products back out they would all be above the spec they paid for.


Not sure what you sell but you only sell a fraction of what they do. A Recal is NEVER going to happen in a million years for something like this. Over 1.5 BILLION it would cost. If the XBox360 doesn't result in a recall there is no chance this would.

I didn't expect them to do anything so a free bumper is a bonus - that very pissed they did not do it from the start as it would have stopped me smashing mine to bits.

I agree its rubbish to develop such a great looking phone to then need a bumper for it.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cheers for the info on 4.0.1 just updated my new iphone 4.

:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rob_Quads said:


> Not sure what you sell but you only sell a fraction of what they do. A Recal is NEVER going to happen in a million years for something like this. Over 1.5 BILLION it would cost. If the XBox360 doesn't result in a recall there is no chance this would.
> 
> I didn't expect them to do anything so a free bumper is a bonus - that very pissed they did not do it from the start as it would have stopped me smashing mine to bits.
> 
> I agree its rubbish to develop such a great looking phone to then need a bumper for it.


We may not sell as many items but i bet the total cost exceed that of apple products. And we would never let anything like this happen, we would always fix the problem.


----------



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

Well chaps i only have the 3gs and i did the update  and all i can say is that i use to have full signal all the time and no dropped calls now where i use to have 5 bar full signal now i have 1 and struggle to get a signal where my other half on the same network gets full HSDPA i get 1 bar some times i even lose the 3g icon  so im not sure what to do i think i will be poping to apple shop at the weekend and try and get them to take it back to ver 4.0.

Anyone else have this problem with the 3gs????

sorry to the op for the thread hijack

Wez


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

dundeered said:


> apologies Gandi, i had the 3g before and never heard any stories of signal strength issues, i thought this only became an issue after the 4 came out. off to update to 4.0.1 and see if it makes any difference


YES there are MANY threads across the internet with issues over 3Gs loosing singnal when it goes from 3G to 2G.

The os4 was rumoured to solve this which appears it does not.

Still on V3.1.3 (7e18)


----------

